# NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/ Model 64 Pro Card Gaming Problems



## 88BeeGee88

Hey,

I recently bought a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/ Model 64 Pro Card of one of my friends. The card worked with no problems with his computer and the only reason he sold it to me was because he upgraded his card.

I installed the card into my computer and a driver was supplied with Windows 2000 (My OS). I then installed Medal of Honour: Allied Assault Demo. The game DID NOT work at all and i got an error message saying there was a problem with my OpenGL. I then went to the NVIDIA site and downloaded the latest driver for the card. I installed the driver and tried the game and it worked BUT the game has all multi coloured lines running through it and the menu writing is unreadable. This affected the gameplay as well. I thought it way be a problem with the game(as it was only a demo) and thought nothing of it.

Then today I had my copy of Return to Castle Wolfenstein returned to me. I installed the game. I ran the game and it to has the same problem.

Does anyone know what my problem is and how it might be fixed???

Thanks

P.S If its of any help I think it may be an OpenGL problem


----------



## Arthur

"Open GL" is purely a driver issue...
I once had to go thru about 25 before I found the right one...

Try this one for your card  http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=18670


----------



## Blue

> I then went to the NVIDIA site and downloaded the latest driver for the card.



Believe it or not I dont believe Nvidia's latest driver was meant to work with your card.

GRAPHICS CHIPS SUPPORTED IN 61.77

GeForce 256
GeForce DDR
GeForce2 MX/MX 400
GeForce2 MX 100/200
GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro
GeForce2 Ti
GeForce2 Ultra
GeForce4 MX 460
GeForce4 MX 440
GeForce4 MX 420
GeForce4 MX 440-SE
GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X
GeForce4 MX 4000
GeForce3
GeForce3 Ti 200
GeForce3 Ti 500
GeForce4 Ti 4600
GeForce4 Ti 4400
GeForce4 Ti 4200
GeForce4 Ti 4800
GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X
GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE
GeForce FX 5800 Ultra
GeForce FX 5800
GeForce FX 5600 Ultra
GeForce FX 5600
GeForce FX 5600XT
GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce FX 5500
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra
GeForce FX 5900
GeForce FX 5900XT
GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
GeForce FX 5700 Ultra
GeForce FX 5700
GeForce FX 5700LE
GeForce 6800 Ultra
GeForce 6800
GeForce 6800 GT

Driver version 61.76 is the one you want to try... Or is this the one you have tried?


----------



## Praetor

That card is ..... ancient (i think i have one lying somewhere )



> Believe it or not I dont believe Nvidia's latest driver was meant to work with your card.


it works.


----------



## Blue

> it works.



Oh I didn't see it in the list.


----------



## Praetor

> Oh I didn't see it in the list.


Thats cuz its not in the list. It still works.


----------



## Doobiedog

I have a question concerning the "NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/ Model 64 PRO" video card....What are its on-board Mb's...?64...?


----------

